# Summerville, GA Black Female, super urgent, YOung



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Summerville, GA | Tink

  
   
*Tink
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Summerville, GA *

Large • Young • Female 

    
Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 3 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue. Tink is one of a kind. She is so smart and loves kids and other animals. She is solid black and beautiful. She has so much to offer and she deserves the very best!!!!


*More about Tink*


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Posted on our dog club page.

https://www.facebook.com/wolfbrook


Annette


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Says On Hold - as is the other girl. :fingerscrossed: it's for a rescue or adopter......very pretty....
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Client tried to adopt her but was told she was on hold. Guess that's a good thing.

Annette


----------

